# please help me identify this turbo!



## tjthao752 (Oct 21, 2008)

ok i got a turbo from my friend. it was on his SOHC turbo crx. i dont knoe what size turbo it is. it says nissan power on the side. im pretty sure its for a FWD car. please help me out :newbie:


----------



## tjthao752 (Oct 21, 2008)

ok it has A/R .63 on the hot side. someone help me out!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

How about a picture or two?


----------

